# Shortpay Mobile Online Kundencenter



## shortpay (16 August 2005)

Shortpay Mobile Online Kundencenter

Eine Übersicht aller Abo Dienste, eine Content Beschreibung, die Adressen und Ansprechpartner der jeweiligen Inhalte, 
die Möglichkeit mit einem Klick das bestehende ABO zu beenden oder mit nur einem Klick erneut in den geschützen Contentbereich zu gelangen ?

Das Shortpay Mobile Kundencenter findet sich unter:

http://www.smsrechnung.de

Der Zugang erfolgt über ein geschütztes Passwort.
Dieses wird an die registrierte Handynummer kostenfrei zugesand.

Für die Nutzung des Dienstes entstehen keine weiteren Kosten.


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2005)

Habe mir den Ablauf eines Bestellvorganges angesehen.

Woher erhält man das 2.Fenster.  Etwa vom Inhalteanbieter?

Woher erhält man den Pincode?  Etwa vom Inhalteanbieter?

Woher erhält man das 3.Fenster?  Etwa vom Inhalteanbieter?

Woher erhält man den Zugangscode?  Etwa vom Inhalteanbieter?

Wie wird sichergestellt dass der Endverbraucher einen Preis bewusst wahrgenommen hat?

Wie wird sichergestellt dass der Endverbraucher die AGB akzeptiert hat?
Warum kann der Endverbraucher die AGB nicht ausdrucken?

Fragen mit Bitte um Antwort


----------



## Captain Picard (16 August 2005)

Zusatzfrage: Warum wurde der Hinweis,  dass es sich um ein (selbstverlängerndes) 
Abonnement handelt,  wieder entfernt? 

[noparse]http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=276[/noparse]


> Update vom 04. August: Anbieter bessert nach
> 
> Die Global Netcom GmbH, die das Zahlungsmittel Handy-Payment für die genannten Seiten zur Verfügung stellt, hat sehr kurzfristig reagiert und nachgebessert. Auf den Seiten war zumindest heute deutlich zu lesen, dass bei Buchung ein Abonnement abgeschlossen wird.


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> Shortpay Mobile Online Kundencenter


Mhhh.......... Das "Impressum" des Kundencenters von "Shortpay Mobile Online"


> Impressum
> Wapme Systems AG
> Vogelsanger Weg 80
> D-40470 Düsseldorf


ist inhaltlich fehlerhaft und unvollständig (Aber sowas von!).

"Mobile-Shortpay" ist also "irgendwie" ein Bestandteil von "Wapme"?
*Die* können ja gar nichts richtig machen!
....


			
				shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Nutzung des Dienstes entstehen keine weiteren Kosten.


Aha! Bedeutet das
[] Gratis,
[] Kostenlos,
[] 300EUR/Monat,
oder 
[]"wirklich, echt, unbedingt, beim Leben meine Oma, das kostet wirklich überhaupt gar kein Geld!!elf!"

Vielleicht sollte sich einer der Verantwortlichen mal http://www.scheissprojekt.de/ zu Gemüte führen.

Klaus
P.S.: Link ist ungefährlich und beschreibt mobil*shortpay* sehr treffend.
P.P.S.: Shortpay: A payout made by a slot machine, which is less than the amount indicated by the payout schedule. Occurs when the coin hopper becomes depleted during a payout and the remaining amount is paid to the player by a hand pay.


----------



## Qoppa (17 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Zusatzfrage: Warum wurde der Hinweis,  dass es sich um ein (selbstverlängerndes)
> Abonnement handelt,  wieder entfernt?


ach, das soll ein Abo sein?   

eindeutig nicht: 
"Preis: 9.98 pro Tag!"


Dieser Screenshot ist ein wichtiges Dokument. Könnte auch für Wapme ziemlich blöd werden ...


----------



## Teleton (17 August 2005)

Zum Ausgleich erhält man dann ja bei der Code-SMS folgenden Hinweis:



> Ihre Pin ist xxxxx. Bitte geben diesen Pin zur Bestätigung jetzt auf der Website ein.


----------



## dvill (17 August 2005)

Es lohnt sich, einmal den Whois-Eintrag für die neue Domain abzufragen und dort auf den Nameserver zu schauen. Wer den noch nicht kennt, nochmals Whois aufrufen. Dann hilft noch ein Traceroute zum Server.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Qoppa (17 August 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Ausgleich erhält man dann ja bei der Code-SMS folgenden Hinweis:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ihre Pin ist xxxxx. Bitte geben diesen Pin zur Bestätigung jetzt auf der Website ein.



Das Ganze ist sowas von lächerlich!

Klassische hit-and-run-Technik: schnell abstauben bei denen, die sich nicht wehren. Interessant wären jetzt die Verträge mit wapme und den Mobiltelcos, wegen Stornoregelungen ...  :roll:

Aber auch hier ist die strafrechtliche Seite nicht ohne ...


----------



## dvill (17 August 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Ausgleich erhält man dann ja bei der Code-SMS folgenden Hinweis:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ihre Pin ist xxxxx. Bitte geben diesen Pin zur Bestätigung jetzt auf der Website ein.


Durch Online-Banking sind die Begriffe PIN und TAN eindeutig definiert. Der PIN-Code identifiziert die Person, ein TAN-Code gibt eine Transaktion frei.

Der falsche Begriff "Pin" lenkt von der Realität des Zahlungsvorganges ab, weil Verbraucher gewohnt sind, dass eine PIN-Eingabe noch nichts kostet.

Welchen Sinn hat eine Bestätigung, wenn nicht gesagt ist, was bestätigt wird?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

OK. Keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort.
Halten wir mal fest.
Ablauf eines Bestellvorgangs schreibt dass der jeweilige Inhalteanbieter ein Bezahlfenster bereitstellt.

Dann kann ich wohl davon ausgehen dass der Inhalteanbieter das 2. Fenster bereitstellt.

Dann kann ich wohl davon ausgehen dass der Inhalteanbieter  den Pincode bereitstellt.

Dann kann ich wohl davon ausgehen dass der Inhalteanbieter das 3. Fenster bereitstellt.

Dann kann ich wohl davon ausgehen dass der Inhalteanbieter den Zugangscode bereitstellt.

Und wenn ich mir die Inhalteanbieter ansehe, die dieses Zahlungssystem benutzen, kann ich mir meine restlichen Fragen sparen.
Glaube nicht dass diese Inhalteanbieter  irgendein Interesse haben, das der Endverbraucher einen Preis bzw. AGB wahrnimmt.

Gute Nacht Short Pay


----------



## Wembley (17 August 2005)

Wie viele dieser Fenster dürfen/sollen sich da öffnen? War gerade auf  Seiten des Herrn DAY - z. B. Rezepte - dort öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster und gleichzeitig eines im Vollbild. Wozu soll das wieder gut sein?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Insider (17 August 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch hier ist die strafrechtliche Seite nicht ohne ...


Welche denn? Ggf. bitte per PN.

Verdachtsmomente, wie diesen > von HIER < kannste in die Überlegungen gleich mit einbauen:


			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei im zweiten Fall (definitiv keinen Code eingegeben) das wirklich auch strafrechtliche Qualitäten hat ... Das müßte dringend aufgeklärt werden, wie das "funktioniert" ...


----------



## Der Jurist (17 August 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine *"Tageskarte"* sozusagen, wie beim Zoo. Einmal bezahlen für einen Tag und das war es, keine sich täglich verlängernde Dauerkarte - so jedenfalls mein Empfängerhorizont, auf den es beim Vertragsschluss immerhin ankommt. Ich vermute bei objektiver Auslegung kommt auch jeder Amtsrichter zum gleichen Ergebnis. Also viel Spaß beim Klagen.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 August 2005)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Qoppa schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zur strafrechtlichen Seite empfehle ich wegen weiterführender Literatur: 
Kurz zusammengefasst:


> ... In Fülling/Rath, "Internet-Dialer - Eine strafrechtliche Untersuchung", JuS 2005, Heft 7, Seite 598 ff. kommen die Autoren zu dem Ergebnis, dass bei den am häufigsten verwendeten Dialer-Tricks Betrug gemäß § 263 StGB zu bejahen ist. Wenn der Einsatz des Dialers Betrug darstellt, ist die Einziehung der Forderung Geldwäsche. .....



Die dort festgestellt Täuschung mittels Einsatz eines Anwahlprogramms wird hier ersetzt durch den Einsatz irreführender Informationen bezüglich des vermeintlichen Vertragsinhaltes. Das strafrechtlichen Ergebnis ist unabhängig vom Einsatz des "Zahlungsmittels".


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2005)

Zwei Juristen, eine Meinung!   

 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=113610#113610 


			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Semantisch aus Sicht des üblichen, verständigen, durchschnittlich Sprachbegabten heißt das "Mit Aktivierung für einen Tag Zugang, und der kostet 9,98 €".
> 
> Dies ist nicht als Abo erkennbar - also kommt auch über ein Abo kein Vertrag zu Stande.
> 
> Meine unerhebliche Meinung - aber eine Meinung, mit der man sicherlich Streit suchen kann. Aber natürlich nicht muss ...


 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=114116#114116 


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Eine *"Tageskarte"* sozusagen, wie beim Zoo. Einmal bezahlen für einen Tag und das war es, keine sich täglich verlängernde Dauerkarte - so jedenfalls mein Empfängerhorizont, auf den es beim Vertragsschluss immerhin ankommt. Ich vermute bei objektiver Auslegung kommt auch jeder Amtsrichter zum gleichen Ergebnis. Also viel Spaß beim Klagen.


----------



## Qoppa (17 August 2005)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Qoppa schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich dachte hier an ganz stinknormalen Betrug ... Die interessante Frage dabei ist die nach der Tatbeteiligung der verschiedenen Akteure der "Wertschöpfungskette" (Webmaster - GN - Wapme), wer ist für welchen Teil der Irreführung zuständig? Wo das Zusammenspiel so gut klappt, könnte man auch hieran denken:


			
				StGB § 263 Abs 3 schrieb:
			
		

> .. Ein besonders schwerer Fall liegt in der Regel vor, wenn der Täter
> 
> 1.  gewerbsmäßig oder als Mitglied einer Bande handelt, die sich zur    fortgesetzten Begehung von Urkundenfälschung oder Betrug verbunden hat


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (17 August 2005)

Hi,

GN hat das Fenster mal wieder geändert, jetzt steht dort was von Abo, zumindest bei den schnellen Spielen gesehen...

Da das Fenster nicht vom PP-Betreiber oder Webmaster kommt, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es jetzt überall so aussieht (bei gn als Bezahlsystem).

Schade, das es hier immer erst zu Beschwerden kommen muss, bevor die Anbieter das m-payment transparenter und durchschaubarer gestalten :-(

Ein pöser Pube ist, wer Versatz vermuten sollte 

mfg
fnag


----------



## Captain Picard (17 August 2005)

formerly-nown-as-gast schrieb:
			
		

> GN hat das Fenster mal wieder geändert, jetzt steht dort was von Abo, zumindest bei den schnellen Spielen gesehen...


es ist bei allen, die ich kurz angetestet habe (auch beim Ösi) 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=114085#114085


			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Zusatzfrage: Warum wurde der Hinweis,  dass es sich um ein (selbstverlängerndes)
> Abonnement handelt,  wieder entfernt?


bin mal gespannt,  wieviel Tage das jetzt wieder bestehen bleibt...

cp


----------



## Teleton (17 August 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Eine *"Tageskarte"* sozusagen, wie beim Zoo. Einmal bezahlen für einen Tag und das war es, keine sich täglich verlängernde Dauerkarte - so jedenfalls mein Empfängerhorizont, auf den es beim Vertragsschluss immerhin ankommt. Ich vermute bei objektiver Auslegung kommt auch jeder Amtsrichter zum gleichen Ergebnis. Also viel Spaß beim Klagen.



Zu demselben Ergebnis komme ich auch aber mit leicht geänderter Begründung.Entscheidend ist m.E. der Empfängerhorizont der Gegenseite. D.H. darf der Anbieter ernsthaft davon ausgehen dass ein Kunde mit Eingabe der Nummer einen unbefristeten Vertrag mit täglicher Zahlung anbieten/annehmen möchte? Wohl nicht wenn er den Kunden über die Laufzeit des Vertrages nur an versteckter Stelle in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen informiert.
Entscheidend ist nämlich der  Horizont eines redlichen Durchschnittsempfängers, kein ordentlicher Kaufmann würde auf die Idee kommen der Kunde will das was an versteckter Stelle geregelt ist.


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2005)

fnag schrieb:
			
		

> ...hat das Fenster mal wieder geändert, jetzt steht dort was von Abo...


Ist schon bemerkenswert, wie ein gut funktionierendes, informiertes und interessiertes Forum dem Markt umsetzbare Denkanstöße vermitteln kann.


----------



## dvill (17 August 2005)

Sind wir schon bei einem virtuellen Kasperle-Theater oder reden wir noch über *Zahlungssysteme*?

Wer blickt da noch durch, wenn täglich an den Fenster und Bedingungen rumgefrickelt wird?

Wirkt das rückwirkend auf abgeschlossene Abos?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tuxedo (17 August 2005)

formerly-nown-as-gast schrieb:
			
		

> GN hat das Fenster mal wieder geändert, jetzt steht dort was von Abo, zumindest bei den schnellen Spielen gesehen...


Nachwievor steht dort nirgends, dass der potenzielle Kunde ein Abo eingeht. Selbst wenn man auf den zusammenhanglos zur Preisangabe stehenden Begriff "Abonnement" klickt, wird nur recht umständlich formuliert, dass der Kunde so lange zu zahlen hat, bis er eine Kündigungs-SMS abschickt.

Es wird nachwievor um den heißen Brei herumgeredet. Von Transparenz und Kundenfreundlichkeit kann man hier immer noch nicht sprechen.


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Kasperle-Theater


Genau das ist es. Seriösität und Qualität ist anders! :roll: 

Gruß
Matthias

P.S.: Und das Session-Problem scheint immer noch zu bestehen...


----------



## dvill (17 August 2005)

Der 100%-Techniker könnte auch mal dies aufrufen:

a) Browser neu starten
b) Handydialer aufrufen
c) Impressum klicken und Fenster schließen
d) AGB klicken und Fenster schließen
e) Hilfe klicken und Fenster schließen

Ist das ein Feature?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant wären jetzt die Verträge mit wapme und den Mobiltelcos, wegen Stornoregelungen ...


hierzu wieder mal was von der aussage des wapme-onkels von gestern: _"wir treten unsere forderungen an eplus ab."_ (was ich persönlich für absoluten quark halte)


----------



## Falk (17 August 2005)

derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> Qoppa schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt doch. Das ist der Hinweg: Eplus macht das Inkasso für WapMe, die das für Mieter (1..N), der für Untermieter ....
Beim Storno ggü. dem Netzbetreiber gibt dieser die Forderung an WapMe, die geben an Mieter (1..N) zurück, der an Untermieter..... Der "Content"anbieter kann dann eben beweisen, daß die Forderung berechtigt ist. (Z.B. durch den Lieferschein für den Routenplaner, den bekommt man nämlich mit PDA und GPS schon mal für 300Eur)

So, vermute ich, wird das laufen...

Falk


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (17 August 2005)

Hallo,



			
				tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Nachwievor steht dort nirgends, dass der potenzielle Kunde ein Abo eingeht. Selbst wenn man auf den zusammenhanglos zur Preisangabe stehenden Begriff "Abonnement" klickt, wird nur recht umständlich formuliert, dass der Kunde so lange zu zahlen hat, bis er eine Kündigungs-SMS abschickt.
> 
> Es wird nachwievor um den heißen Brei herumgeredet. Von Transparenz und Kundenfreundlichkeit kann man hier immer noch nicht sprechen.



Ja, da hast Du recht! Allerdings erscheint jetzt wenigstens wieder das Wort Abo und das schreckt hoffentlich mehr "User" ab, als die vorherige, noch schwammigere Formulierung (die eigentlich gar nicht da war). Ist m.E. ein wenig transparenter als vorher, was aber nicht heissen soll, dass das jetzt reicht.

Auf lange Sicht wird sich die Branche dieses Bezahlsystem genauso kaputt machen, wie den Dialer! Irgendwann wird jemand von "den ganz hohen Tieren" aufstehen und sich für die Regulierung des m-payment stark machen, denke ich.

Eigentlich erwarte ich in Kürze die von wap*e (falls ich das nicht zensieren muss: wapme-systems AG, Duesseldorf) vorgegebene Max-Grenze von knapp 20 Euronen täglich auch bei gn zu sehen, und damit dann auch bei den geldgeilen Jungs von "schnelle Spiele", "ich will doch nur Malen", "Routen-Planung", etc...

Sie scheinen sich da noch nicht ranzutrauen, aber die Nachfrage der "Verdiener" wird das bei gn, so denke ich, in naher Zukunft verfügbar machen.

Und wenn dieser Fall eintreten sollte (ich weiss, man fängt keinen Satz mit und an ), dann steht das in jedem Print- und Online-Medium und wird auch im Radio/Fernsehen die Runde machen.

Ach wenn es mache nicht glauben mögen, die Öffentlichkeit kann einen herrlichen Druck ausüben, auch sekundär 

MP scheint sich da möglicherweise ein wenig abgrenzen zu wollen, aber warten wir mal ab, wie lange die dem Druck der PP-Betreiber und Webmaster standhalten.

Von Vodafone, T-mobile, O2, etc. ist nicht wirklich viel an Reaktion zu erwarten, die Sperre bei Vodafone z.B. war nur von kurzer Dauer, die haben ihre Verträge und testen das nicht jeden Tag. Wichtiger scheint, dass sie daran gut verdienen!

Wapme ist froh, wenn sie den ein oder anderen Euro einnehmen, da scheint es auch nicht rosig auszusehen mit den Zahlen....

Fazit:

Schauen wir doch mal, was in 6 Monaten aus diesem Bezahlsystem geworden ist, und bis dahin lass uns mit allen Möglichkeiten versuchen, das Thema immer wieder in die Öffentlichkeit zu treiben!

mfg
fnag


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

*Handypay*



			
				formerly-nown-as-gast schrieb:
			
		

> MP scheint sich da möglicherweise ein wenig abgrenzen zu wollen...


MP, wer ist nochmal MP?  :gruebel:


----------



## Captain Picard (17 August 2005)

*Re: Handypay*



			
				Horst Wachsmuth schrieb:
			
		

> formerly-nown-as-gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MP = Mainpean
GN = Global Netcom 
AR = Geschäftsführer von MP
MD = unerwünschte Person 

noch Fragen offen?

cp


----------



## stieglitz (17 August 2005)

formerly-nown-as-gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wapme ist froh, wenn sie den ein oder anderen Euro einnehmen, da scheint es auch nicht rosig auszusehen mit den Zahlen....


Der Kurs war im März 05 bei 2,60 heute bei 1,30.


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (17 August 2005)

*Re: Handypay*

Hi,



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> MD = unerwünschte Person



btw.: MD versucht gerade, mehrere 100 (wahrscheinlich bei google verbrannte) Domains zu verkaufen (ab 10 Euronen...)

mfg
fnag


----------



## dvill (17 August 2005)

Meinen die hier unser "Wir-basteln-uns-ein-Zahlungssystem"?


> "Vor allem aber fokussieren wir unser Geschäft auf margenträchtige Produkte und starke Markterweiterungen, die durch unsere neuen Produkte unterstützt werden", so das Management.


Dietmar Vill


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (17 August 2005)

Hi,

gerade im "Mitbewerberforum" aufgeschnappt:



> _gelöscht _



Danke Andreas? 

mfg
fnag

_da möglicherweise Copyrightverletzung vorliegen könnte vorsichtshalber gelöscht
es handelt sich um ein nichtöffentliches Forum, Zusammenfassung bzw Wiedergabe  mit
 eigenen Worten  ist erlaubt bzw gewünscht.   
modaction _

edit:
OK, keine weiteren Zitate mehr aus nichtöffentlichen Bereichen des dialerc*nt*rs meinerseits ..., auch wenn es eigentlich schade ist!


----------



## stieglitz (17 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen die hier unser "Wir-basteln-uns-ein-Zahlungssystem"?
> 
> 
> > "Vor allem aber fokussieren wir unser Geschäft auf margenträchtige Produkte und starke Markterweiterungen, die durch unsere neuen Produkte unterstützt werden", so das Management.
> ...


Nee, damit meinen die eher ihr Love-TV.
Über ihr Zahlungssystem steht im Geschäftäftsbericht das:


> eb Billing via Handy
> Wapme hat eine Reihe von Payment Möglichkeiten via Handy
> geschaffen, die eine Bezahlung von Inhalten aus dem Internet direkt
> mit dem Handy ermöglichen. Dies ist insbesondere für Webmaster
> ...


http://www.wapme-group.de/downloads/q2bericht_2005.pdf


----------



## Teleton (17 August 2005)

@Shortpay

Ich hätte da noch nen Verbesserungsvorschlag für das Kundencenter.
Wäre es möglich da noch ein Archiv mit der "Evolution" der Eingabefenster -chronologisch geordnet- unterzubringen. Das könnte bei den kommenden Rechtstreiten die Anwälte beider Seiten sowie die Gerichte entlasten. Nicht dass aus Versehen von einer der beiden Seiten was falsches zum Inhalt des Fensters behauptet wird.


----------



## Wembley (17 August 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> @Shortpay
> Wäre es möglich da noch ein Archiv mit der "Evolution" der Eingabefenster -chronologisch geordnet- unterzubringen.



Ob dafür der Webspace reicht?   

Aber im Ernst: Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie vielen Leuten ein aktuelles Fenster unter die Nase gehalten wird. Mit den Worten: "Da schau, da steht es eh: Abonnement". Leider wird kaum einer einen Screenshot gemacht haben bzw. werden viele nicht den Weg in dieses Forum finden, um von der "Liveberichterstattung" hier profitieren zu können.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Teleton (17 August 2005)

Ich gehe natürlich nicht davon aus dass die Handypaybetreiber gegen die prozessuale Wahrheitspflicht verstossen werden und sich wegen der doch im Einzelfall geringen Beträge z.B. wegen Prozessbetruges strafbar machen werden. Von daher werden die Betreiber im Prozess sicherlich  keine "falschen" Fenster vorlegen.
Dann dürfte es aber auch kein Problem sein zur Vermeidung unnötiger Streitereien eine Historie der Fensterlein zu erstellen.


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2005)

Hat denn wirklich schon mal jemand das Handypay-Szenario komplett durchgespielt, z.B. bei den Vorlagen zum Malen eines Bildes?

1. Szenario:

- Eingabe der Handynummer ist klar
- Was steht in der SMS: Preis, Anbieter, Abo?, Kündigung, Max Kosten pro Monat, etc...?
- Eingabe der pin (die gar keine ist: pin=personal identification number)
- Inhalt und Verfügbarkeit des Contents
- Kündigungsmöglichkeit bei den "Malvor**gen"

2. Szenario:
- Bilder zum ausmalen aufsuchen, incl. shortpay-fenster
- dann zu den fastg**es wchseln und auch hier das handypay-fenster aufrufen
- in diesem fenster (es sollte ja noch "malv**lagen" links unten drin stehen) handynummer eingeben (Keks-Fehler??)
- zugangsnummer (per sms erhalten) eingeben
- content anschauen (wenn vorhanden und überhaupt möglich, da ja der Conten nicht dem entspricht, was im pay-Fenster steht..)
- inhalt der sms (Anbieter, Kündigungsfrist, Preis, Laufzeit, etc..)

Bis dato habe ich immer nur "Soft-Facts" gesehen, aber keiner scheint das hier mal wirklich getestet zu haben (oder keiner, der es getestet hat, scheint das hier schreiben zu wollen).

Nicht, dass ich mich scheue, aber wenn jemand anders die 20 Euro bereits investiert hat, brauche ich ja nicht mehr...


----------



## Captain Picard (18 August 2005)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Bis dato habe ich immer nur "Soft-Facts" gesehen, aber keiner scheint das hier mal wirklich getestet zu haben (oder keiner, der es getestet hat, scheint das hier schreiben zu wollen).


Wüßte nicht warum ich für genau  diesselben Seiten, die vorher Dialerabzocke
 für 30 Euronen  betrieben haben und bei denen sich auch nie jemand  gemeldet hat,
 der von tollem Content berichtet hat,  jetzt ausgerechnet hier Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen
 sollte. Da wechsle ich es lieber vorher in Cent und  schmeiss es dann zum Fenster raus, dann klimperts wenigstens 

cp


----------



## sascha (18 August 2005)

Hab mich gerade mal wieder bei Mal.......de angemeldet. Kostet laut Payment-Fenster 9,98 Euro/Tag. Nach Eingabe meiner Handynummer kam ne SMS mit folgendem Text:



			
				SMS schrieb:
			
		

> Vodafone m-pay:
> Zum Bezahlen von
> 4,99 Euro für Ihr
> Abo bei
> ...



Das wars dann. Keine Info, dass die Zahlung täglich aufs Neue erfolgt, nix über die Kündigungsmöglichkeiten, nix über etwaige Vertragslaufzeit, nix über den Vertragspartner - und bei den Preisen (9,98 Euro oder 4,99 Euro) ist man sich auch nicht sicher. Klasse...


----------



## dvill (18 August 2005)

Eine Frage zur technischen Sicherheit:

Bleiben die Folgeseiten offenes html mit http, oder wird mal auf https umgeschaltet?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2005)

Sorry, wenn ich da jetzt mal interveniere:




			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Wüßte nicht warum ich für genau  diesselben Seiten, die vorher Dialerabzocke
> für 30 Euronen  betrieben haben und bei denen sich auch nie jemand  gemeldet hat,
> der von tollem Content berichtet hat,  jetzt ausgerechnet hier Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen
> sollte. Da wechsle ich es lieber vorher in Cent und  schmeiss es dann zum Fenster raus, dann klimperts wenigstens



Da hast Du mich evtl falsch verstanden: Ich suche Erfahrungsberichte, um zu wiederlegen, dass das m-payment was bringt. 

Hier im Forum ist ohne Ende zu lesen:
- ich bin reingelegt worden
- unzureichende Info in der SMS
- keine Kündigungsmöglichkeit
- kein Content
- etc (beliebig verlängern)

ABER:

Niemand hat bis jetzt m.E.  mal lückenlos veröffentlicht, was denn da wirklich abgeht bei z.B. den "malv**lagen"...

Dir das ein oder andere aus diversen Postings zusammenzureimen ist das eine, aber das ganze mal wirklich durchzuspielen, ist doch mE. der einzige Schritt, den Jungs das Handwerk zu legen!


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich gerade mal wieder bei Mal.......de angemeldet. Kostet laut Payment-Fenster 9,98 Euro/Tag. Nach Eingabe meiner Handynummer kam ne SMS mit folgendem Text:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hilft doch weiter, DANKE!


----------



## dvill (18 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> ... und bei den Preisen (9,98 Euro oder 4,99 Euro) ist man sich auch nicht sicher. Klasse...


Das mit den Preisen passt schon.

Das kostet am Tag 4,99 Euro.

Das ist der Kasperle-Tarif. Und in der Nacht 4,99 Euro Sandmännchen-Tarif. Macht zusammen 9,98 Euro in 24 Stunden.

Es könnte aber auch noch anders sein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Teleton (18 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> und bei den Preisen (9,98 Euro oder 4,99 Euro) ist man sich auch nicht sicher. Klasse...


Hängt das möglicherweise damit zusammen :


> Durch die Vorgaben der Mobilfunkbetreiber ist die maximale Höhe eines Transaktionsvorgangs derzeit auf verschiedene Beträge pro Transaktion begrenzt: Bei *E-Plus auf 4,99 Euro*, bei T-Mobile und Vodafone auf je 9,99 Euro und bei O2 auf 19,99 Euro.


Quelle Wikipedia

Bist Du bei E-Plus?


----------



## dvill (18 August 2005)

Das könnte die Erklärung sein.

Die Zahl 9,98 sieht so komisch aus. Es müssen eben teilweise 2x4,99 sein.

Man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Falk (18 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage zur technischen Sicherheit:
> 
> Bleiben die Folgeseiten offenes html mit http oder wird mal auf https umgeschaltet?



Antwort ja, http, nein, kein https --> technische Sicherheit: Nein, noch nicht mal im Ansatz erkennbar.

Im Klartext: An jeder Stelle (Router, Proxy, Draht, *WLAN*) zwischen PC und mob**pay kann alles im Klartext gelesen und zugeordnet werden. Telefonnummer, Zugangscode, email-Adresse, etc.

Falk


----------



## dvill (18 August 2005)

Es kann dann gelesen und manipuliert werden.

Jeder Internetcafe-Betreiber kann http seiner Gäste mitlesen, wenn er gerade nichts besseres zu tun hat.

Und natürlich Codes abgreifen, verändern, Fake-Fehler zurückmelden und Codes selber nutzen.

Klasse.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha: per Router, Draht, Proxy und WLan kann man also die SMS auf dem Handy auslesen. Glückwunsch. Da ist der Nobelpreis fällig.

LG Andreas


----------



## Teleton (18 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das könnte die Erklärung sein.
> l



Haut doch nicht hin,sehe grade  kein E-Plus



> *Vodafone* m-pay:
> Zum Bezahlen von
> 4,99 Euro für Ihr
> Abo..



Dann ist doch nur ein Mengenrabatt (falls tatsächlich nur 4,99 abgerechnet werden). Ansonsten gibts lustige Probleme des allgemeinen Zivilrechts.


----------



## dvill (18 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aha: per Router, Draht, Proxy und WLan kann man also die SMS auf dem Handy auslesen. Glückwunsch.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass Systemadministratoren der Verteilserver die SMS noch eher lesen können, bevor sie beim Empfängerhandy eintrifft.

Ansonsten kann man SMS bei vielen offenen Handys per Bluetooth mitlesen. Nette Aussichten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Falk (18 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Falk schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, den habe ich *dafür* nicht verdient :
> http POST handynummer 
.....
> http POST Zugangscode
.....
Es ist einfach unfachmännisch, das so zu lösen.
Falk


----------



## Falk (18 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe davon aus, dass Systemadministratoren der Verteilserver die SMS noch eher lesen können, bevor sie beim Empfängerhandy eintrifft.



Natürlich können diejenigen, die bei Wapme oder mob**pay Zugang zu den Daten haben, diese mißbrauchen. Das ist aber praktisch überall so.

Mißbrauch "von innen" ist technisch kaum zu unterbinden.

Ich glaube nicht, daß es *praktisch* möglich ist, jemandem gegen seinen Willen ein Handy-Pay-Abo zu "verpassen".

Falk


----------



## dvill (18 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Mißbrauch "von innen" ist technisch kaum zu unterbinden.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, daß es *praktisch* möglich ist, jemandem gegen seinen Willen ein Handy-Pay-Abo zu "verpassen".


Wo soll da das Problem liegen, wenn jemand Zugang zu den SMS-Inhalten haben kann?

Ein Komplize bestellt für ausgewählte Rufnummern die Codes, für die die Spitzbuben die Auszahlung erhalten.

Der Innen-Mitarbeiter fischt jeweils den Code raus und gibt ihn per Handy weiter. Der Komplize gibt den Code ein. Das Abo läuft.

Der Geschädigte erhält eine SMS mit Bezahlcode, die ihn verwundert und die er ignoriert.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2005)

und was passiert wenn man das ignoriert??


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2005)

Gesteuert wird das von Präsident Bush.
Der das tun muss, weil die außerirdischen aus Aria 51 ihm manipulieren...


----------



## Teleton (18 August 2005)

Haben die ihn auch zur ständigen Änderung der Texte für das Bezahlfenster und zur Preisverschleierungsschriftart gezwungen ?


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2005)

Solche Innen-Mitarbeiter arbeiten bei der Bank (nehmen sich da einfach das Geld der Kunden oder zählen 500EuroScheine alten Frauen einfach doppelt vor) oder sind beim Lotto und kennen die Zahlen schon ne Woche vorher. 

LG Andreas


----------



## dvill (18 August 2005)

Man kann über die Sicherheit bei Zahlungssystemen natürlich auch Witzchen reißen.

Sorglosigkeit schützt die Anbieter jedoch nicht davor, sich wenigstens nachher Gedanken zu machen.

Banken sollen schon überfallen worden sein. Dialer wurden auch schon manipuliert.

Aber beim Handypayment wird ganz bestimmt nichts passieren. Wenn man ganz fest daran glaubt, klappt das vielleicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (19 August 2005)

Für die Spaßfraktion ist hier ein kleines Mehrverdienst-Szenario.

Das ist rein hypothetisch. Die Welt ist gut. Es gibt solche Spitzbuben nicht. Also:

Ein Spitzbube S betreibt Webseiten, die tolle Leistungen für günstige Abo-Preise anbieten, die per Handy abgerechnet werden, z.B. unbegrenzte Auswahl Klingeltöne usw. für nur 4,99 Euro im Monat.

S ist als Werber bei einem 4,99-Euro-Tagesabo angemeldet. Die Webseiten sind nur Blendwerk.

Ein Verbraucher V findet das günstige Angebot und tippt seine Handynummer ein. Die Nummer geht direkt an S, der sie als Code-Anforderung für sein 4,99-Euro-Tagesabo einträgt.

V bekommt erwartungsgemäß den Bezahlcode für 4,99 Euro und glaubt an ein Monatsabo. Also tippt er den Code in das nächste Fenster.

Von dort fängt er sich nun eine Fehlermeldung ein und wird natürlich nicht zu einem Angebot geleitet. Aufgrund der Fehlermeldung geht er von technischem Versagen aus.

Der Code ging tatsächlich an S, der "sein" Abo korrekt startet. S wartet nun auf Auszahlung.

Was ist passiert?

V hat im Glauben an ein wirklich günstiges Angebot seinen Bezahlcode für null Leistung an S weitergeleitet. V hatte keine Anhaltspunkte, dass etwas falsch läuft.

S bekommt regelmäßige Überweisungen. Die Webseiten mit den Lockangeboten liegen im Ausland und sind nicht auf ihn rückverfolgbar. Das Risiko ist äußerst gering.

In der realen Welt passiert das natürlich nicht. Autodialer hat es ja auch nicht gegeben und waren ein Hirngespinst in diesem Forum..

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man ganz fest daran glaubt, klappt das vielleicht.
> 
> Dietmar Vill


*unterschreib*  :-? 

ulli lauert noch immer auf seine ePlusRechnung, welche diesmal seltsamerweise recht lange auf sich warten lässt. warum wohl ? ... nachdenk ...

[vermutungsmodus on]
haben die etwa von überall schon solche 'einzugsermächtigungs-rückzugs-meldungen' bekommen und fangen jetzt mal an, intensiv drüber nachzudenken ?
[vermutungsmodus off]

sone richtige antwort hab ich nämlich auch noch nicht von denen. _"Bitte haben Sie ein wenig Geduld. Uns erreichen zurzeit sehr viele Anfragen
per E-Mail, daher kann die Bearbeitung ein paar Tage in Anspruch nehmen ..."_ die paar tage dauern jetzt aber schon wieder fast ne woche, was eigentlich recht ungewöhnlich ist für die. nunja, geFAXt hab ich das auch noch, protokoll: erfolgreich.
sollten die echt so lange warten (wollen), bis die rechnungen raus sind  und konnten dann leider mein widerruf der einzugserm. nicht mehr berücksichtigen, geht am selben tag noch ein Ebf + RSch mit widerspruch zur rechnung und nochmaliger kündigung des lastschriftverfahrens raus. nach ePlus-eigenen angaben, erfolgt die abbuchung erst 2 werktage nach der rechnung, nach meinen eigenen erfahrungen dauert das i.d.R. noch länger. genug zeit, noch was zu machen.
wie das allerdings bei den anderen providern ist, weiß ich nicht. da sollte sich vielleicht jeder betroffene nochmal versichern, das die das auch begriffen haben mit den ende der abbucherei.


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> ulli lauert noch immer auf seine ePlusRechnung, welche diesmal seltsamerweise recht lange auf sich warten lässt.


ich muss mich berichtigen, rechnung ist gerade online gestellt worden, aber wie immer, wenn alle 7 Mio. ePlus-kunden das scheinbar zur selben zeit abrufen wollen ... _"Server Error ! This server has encountered an internal error which prevents it from fulfilling your request. The most likely cause is a misconfiguration. Please ask the administrator to look for messages in the server's error log."_

eins hab ich aber schon sehen können: es ist mehr wie üblich !


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (19 August 2005)

Hallo geneigte Usergemeinde,

ich habe vorhin mal die Experten für Hausaufgaben besucht (nicht die hausau***ben.de). Da wollten die mir per Abo weiterhelfen für 9,98 € pro Tag als Abo. Naja, hab dann mal meine Handynummer angegeben und siehe da, folgender Wortlaut kam von wapme umgehend per SMS zurück:

"7629 Vodafone m-pay: Zum bezahlen von 4,99 Euro für Ihr Abo bei Wapme_Systems_Ag geben Sie bitte folgenden Bezahl-Code beim Händler ein: xxxxxx (Vorgang  PayAbo)"

Lustig ist, das die laut Website doch 9,98€/Tag haben wollen. Was zahlt denn nun der angemeldete Benutzer, wenn ich fragen darf?

Nicht unerwäht bleibt, wie immer:
- Es steht keine Anbieter-Information in der SMS
- Es stehen keine weiteren Informationen zum Abo (Laufzeit etc) in der SMS

Des weiteren frage ich mich (vielleicht wie viele andere auch):
- wie kann es sein, dass die Beträge abweichen?
- warum ist das shortpay-Fenster auf einmal größer geworden?
- warum reagieren die Anbieter erst, wenn sie hier im Forum auf Beschwerden stoßen?
- warum beteiligen sich gn und mp nicht aktiv bei der fst?
- ist es wirklich so, dass die Kunden von gn und mp (nicht die Endkunden) soviel Einfluss haben auf das m-payment?
- ist alles nur auf kurzfristigen Geschäftserfolg angelegt?
- wann kommt der 19,98€/Stunde-Tarif?
- warum hat mein Dönermann immernoch Sommerpause (ok, gehört nicht hierher )

Dennoch bleiben für mich viele Fragen offen, vielleicht werden einige ja hier von mp (Andreas?) oder gn hier beantwortet, das wapme sich aeussern wird, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, hauptsache der Rubel rollt...


Muss das wirklich erst in den Printmedien und vielleicht auch im Fernsehen laufen, damit es transparent und durchschaubar wird?

mfg
fnag


----------



## dvill (19 August 2005)

*Die öffentliche Aufklärung beginnt.*

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (19 August 2005)

WDR Aktuelle Stunde angeklickt schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bezahlvorgang
> Alles andere als günstig - der Info-Abruf kostet für 9,98 Euro pro Tag;
> *Sobald im Web die Handynummer abgefragt wird, sollten Sie äußerst vorsichtig sein.* Denn auch, wenn es auf den ersten Blick gar nicht danach aussieht, handelt es sich hierbei sehr wohl um einen Bezahlvorgang. Aus dem Text im Fenster geht das nicht hervor. Doch unten steht dann doch verschämt ein Preis: 9,98 Euro sind für den Dienst fällig - und zwar pro Tag.
> 
> ...


Wurde  vorhin live in der aktuellen Stunde gezeigt, hoffentlich haben es viele Menschen gesehen


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

Ich bin gespannt, wann die ersten "Mindestlaufzeiten" kommen. Erst nach einer Woche kündigen können, oder so.

Ralf


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

ist in Arbeit!
Nennt sich: Monatsabo!
Wart noch ein paar Tage.

Gruß aus Berlin!


----------



## Teleton (19 August 2005)

Albern, warum nicht die Fristen des §309 Ziffer 9 BGB voll ausnutzen. 
2 Jahre Erstlaufzeit+ 1 Jahr automatische Verlängerung wenn nicht gekündigt wird.


----------



## SEP (19 August 2005)

Oh, bei 9,98 EUR pro Tag kommt da was zusammen: knapp 11 Tausend Euro - jährliche Vorkasse mit 3% Rabatt, ansonsten quartalsweise?

Nicht vergessen: Ab viertem Monat Umsatzsteueränderungsklausel vorsehen, sonst wird da womöglich Geld verschenkt ...


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

> Nennt sich: Monatsabo!
> Wart noch ein paar Tage.



Normale Unternehmen kämpfen um die Gunst des Endkunden. Andere kämpfen um die Gunst der mitverdienenden Drücker.  :kotz:


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

Soweit wird es nicht kommen! Wir lassen nichts unversucht, den [edit] das Handwerk zu legen!

Wer allerdings wirklich auf die Routen, etc. reingefallen ist, und auch seinen tollen Code eingegeben hat, der hat natürlich schlechtrere Karten, es sei denn, er kann nachweisen, das auch die Anmeldung nicht zum gewünschten Ziel gefüht hat (Wortspiel?) und er evtl. bei einem Hilfe-Forum gelandet ist.

Diese Handypay-Geschichte beschäftigt gerade ziemlich viele Leute, die eigentlich lieber nach 19:00 Uhr Feierabend machen würden (Spätdienst im Callcenter natürlich mal ausgeschlossen).

Da reift was, da bin ich mir sicher!

_aus rechtlichen  Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2005)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wir lassen nichts unversucht, den [edit] das Handwerk zu legen!


Wer ist "WIR"? Bitte ggf. per PN.


----------



## Teleton (19 August 2005)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wer allerdings wirklich auf die Routen, etc. reingefallen ist, und auch seinen tollen Code eingegeben hat, der hat natürlich schlechtrere Karten..



Na na na, nicht so voreilig. Dazu,  wer in dieser Situation  schlechte Karten hat,  hat noch kein Gericht ein Wort gesprochen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich gerade mal wieder bei Mal.......de angemeldet. Kostet laut Payment-Fenster 9,98 Euro/Tag. Nach Eingabe meiner Handynummer kam ne SMS mit folgendem Text:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auf der rechnung steht dann pro tag der service shortpay mit 4,99 € und bei anzahl steht ne 2 --> 9,98 €


----------



## dvill (26 August 2005)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> auf der rechnung steht dann pro tag der service shortpay mit 4,99 € und bei anzahl steht ne 2 --> 9,98 €


Ist das ein Scherz?

Bei Socken gibt es schon mal 2 für 1. Das meint dann, 2 Paar Socken für den Preis von einem Paar. Für einen bestätigten Kauf über 4,99 Euro diese Summe mehrfach abzurechnen, wäre neu.

In den Informationen des Mobilfunkers steht nichts davon, dass es einen Mehrfachfaktor gibt.

*Unten auf der Seite gibt es ein Formular, diese kostenträchtigen Zusatzleistungen kostenlos sperren zu können.*

Diese Möglichkeit ist in der Öffentlichkeit zu wenig bekannt. Sollte hier auch unbedingt in die Standardinformation zum Thema aufgenommen werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (26 August 2005)

> Sollte hier auch unbedingt in die Standardinformation zum Thema aufgenommen werden.



done.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

*Talkline mobile shortpay*

Hallo,
jetzt hat mir doch Talkline doch ohne Vorwarnung das Handy gesperrt.
Ist zwar verboten wenn die strittige Rechnung über dem Durchschnitt der letzten Rechnungen liegt, ist Talkline aber wohl egal. Habe denen erstmal eine Frist zum entsperren gegeben. Danach kaufe ich mir eine Prepaid Karte und stelle es Talkline in Rechnung. Die Grundgebühr und den Mindesumsat werde ich natürlich auch nicht bezahlen.
Marco


----------

